# Expense Tracker 2.0 - Special Offer!



## hsenidoutsourcing (Nov 12, 2012)

The International Youth Day has approached faster than a speeding bullet. Are you guys ready for the good celebration? We are going with you on this!

Be prepared to get a special 20% off on Expense Tracker 2.0 on International Youth Day Day (12th of August).

Expense Tracker 2.0 Apple and Android app is awarded as the BEST personal finance management app for Android devices. Designed especially for any individual, to get total control over your daily expenses while being on the move.

Hurry up, get your hands on "Expense Tracker 2.0" on Amazon App Store.

Get it on your Kindle Fire HD: 
Amazon.com: Expense Tracker 2.0 - Financial Assistant - Saving - Budgeting - Spending - Personal Financing: Appstore for Android


----------

